# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Microbiologia (Microorganismos) >  Nematodos.

## frfmfrfm

Buenos días amigos, esta vez voy a subiros unas fotos de unos nematodos, el nombre le viene del griego hilo.
Como algunas veces os he comentado esta fotografiado en menos de la mitad de una gota de agua.







Este post tiene algunas partes más lo que no voy a decir es que serán agradables.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno amigos subo un par de fotos más de estos nematodos con aumento mayor.





El siguiente post creo que será un vídeo, estoy todavía en ello.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

